# Alternatives to bacteriostatic water?



## ripsid (Mar 27, 2012)

Okay, so I realize I am being impatient, as I have 5 bottles coming in a matter of days... but I was wondering, is there any alternative to ba water for mixing GHRP, MELANOTAN, ect...?

I've read conflicting views on the use of others such as sterile water, saline solution and distilled water. Even found the process to make but I don't have the syringe filters... any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 27, 2012)

Sterile water works or you can make your own acetic acid (water with 0.6% acetic acid).  You might be able to get something at the pharmacy but I have not heard of an alternative past something that is already sterile.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 27, 2012)

Ya sterile water is your best bet.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 27, 2012)

the only issue with sterile water is that it is made for single use, and there isn't anything to inhibit bacteria growth.  Most sodium chloride solutions still contain BA, so those would be ok.


----------

